# Skolans vpn?

## scouten

hej!

jag fÃ¶rsÃ¶ker ansluta till skolans vpn men jag fÃ¥r det inte att funka 

jag har testat pptp och kvpnc (tror jag det heter i kde) i pptp sÃ¤ger den typ ingenting men i kvpnc sÃ¤ger den att ppp_compres_18(ppp_mppe) is not loaded men nÃ¤r jag modprobar ppp_mppe sÃ¥ funkar det i alla fall inte

Ã¤r det nÃ¥gon som skulle kunna fÃ¶rklara fÃ¶r mig hur man gÃ¶r?

Mvh scouten

----------

## ArneHB

Har du sjekket at config filen til kvpnc fungerer? Jeg bruker vpnc, tenker meg kvpnc er er frontend til vpnc.. Det er viktig du sender riktig string til vpn serveren for at den skal godta connectionen din. På min skole bruker det Cisco VPN 4.8.. Config filen min til vpnc:

(/etc/vpnc.conf)

```
Interface name tun0

IKE DH Group dh2

IPSec gateway ***.***.***.***

IPSec ID reckless

IPSec secret ******

Perfect Forward Secrecy nopfs

Enable Single DES

Application version Cisco Systems VPN Client 4.8.00 (0490):Linux

Xauth username *****

Xauth password ******

Domain ******
```

Det du trenger å vite er "IPSec secret", og "Application version".. IPSec secret er en identifikator som blir sendt til serveren som er unik for hver VPN server, så brukeren "må" bruke VPN klienten skolen har publisert.

----------

## scouten

men jag tror inte vi har cisco vpn på skolan för vi andvänder windows inbyggda anslutnings grej

så här ser inställningarna ut

http://maattanen.no-ip.org/sebbe/bajs.jpg

någon som vet?

scouten

----------

